# Too many connections to pc



## Mr Mando (Jun 23, 2008)

I am very confused. when I run cmd and type netstat, I saw all of these list what are all of that connections !?

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\XP>netstat

Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP MANDO:5152 localhost:2006 CLOSE_WAIT
TCP MANDO:1690 client.hopone.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:1907 client4.bhalldesigns1.com:2630 ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:1922 93.184.221.133:http TIME_WAIT
TCP MANDO:1959 213.244.72.21:http TIME_WAIT
TCP MANDO:1997 mx1.earthlink.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:1998 inuus.rogers.page.ca:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:1999 ey-in-f114.1e100.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2001 esmta-3.messageone.com:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2002 ms13a.hinet.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2005 mail-ew0-f43.google.com:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2006 relay.verizon.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2007 mail2.qsoft.co.uk:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2008 ms56a.hinet.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2009 mx0.gmx.net:smtp SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2013 ww-in-f101.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2015 wy-in-f101.1e100.net:https ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2036 wy-in-f106.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2048 ww-in-f102.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2081 wy-in-f106.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2082 wy-in-f106.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2083 wy-in-f106.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2084 wy-in-f106.1e100.net:http ESTABLISHED
TCP MANDO:2121 vps009.vserver4free.de:8080 SYN_SENT
TCP MANDO:2129 vps009.vserver4free.de:8080 SYN_SENT


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What makes you think that is too many?


----------



## Mr Mando (Jun 23, 2008)

because why should I be connected to all of these websites ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It depends on what is running on the machine. Every machine I look on has a bunch of connections, including this one. Here's what I see, all perfectly normal.


Active Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP 127.0.0.1:55069 MAIN:55070 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55070 MAIN:55069 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55072 MAIN:55073 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:55073 MAIN:55072 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:61225 MAIN:61226 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:61226 MAIN:61225 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:61227 MAIN:61228 ESTABLISHED
TCP 127.0.0.1:61228 MAIN:61227 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.2:51769 63.116.246.67:http CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:59910 c-98-237-98-110:53026 ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.2:62360 iad04s01-in-f104:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62387 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62388 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62389 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62390 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62391 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62392 65.199.63.152:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62395 65.199.63.176:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62397 ec2-174-129-233-107:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.2:62423 yo-in-f100:http ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.2:62436 72.52.248.159:http TIME_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:49314 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:51908 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:55510 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:56470 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:58707 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:59883 DNS-323:microsoft-ds ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.151:59895 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:60048 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT
TCP 192.168.0.151:60081 HPB0DF0E:netbios-ssn ESTABLISHED
TCP 192.168.0.151:63056 DISKSTATION:microsoft-ds CLOSE_WAIT


----------



## Mr Mando (Jun 23, 2008)

oh ok thx man


----------

